# My Dear Shep R.I.P



## Crown2009 (Jul 15, 2009)

On the 2nd July @ 3.15pm, we very sadly lost our beautiful boy to the treaded Tortion AKA (Bloat) His name was (Shep) it only took from 8.15pm wednesday until 3.15pm the next day to send him to rainbow bridge he was only aged 7 years 10 months, Please takecare when feeding your dog a Jumbo Bone as that is what he last ate 2 minutes before it happened. What shocks me also is the fact that vets still do not trained fully to know what the symptons are to this.....There was no Bloat visible

God Bless, God Rest, My angel xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My GSD Sam also bloated at 7 years old, just some months ago. Luckly I caught it on time and he is fine.
May Shep rest in peace.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I had never even heard of bloat until my ex's Golden Retriever died from it years ago also at the age of 7. Then I did a lot of research. It's a terrifying and awful thing. I have a print-out about it that I put on my fridge when I have pet sitters in the house. 
Again, I'm very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss!!! =(


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Shep


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Bloat indeed is a very scary thing that can even happen despite doing everything right. May Shep rest in peace and may you find comfort from your grief.


----------



## Crown2009 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks Everyone.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss.









Rest In Peace Shep


----------



## Mcoupe (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh my god. How does one identify it timely enough to rush to the vet? RIP Shep.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

RIP


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

rest in peace dear boy shep. i am so sorry for your loss. 

i'd like to welcome you to the board at this very sad time, we all understand.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am so deeply sorry for your loss of dear Shep. May he rest in peace. May you find some comfort in remembering how much love you gave to him.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I am so very sorry! How devastating..

God's blessing on you and your family!

Tanya


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Please accept my heartfelt condolences on the unexpected loss of your beloved Shep. You are in my thoughts. 

Bloat is a hideous disease and the symptoms are not always obvious. It can be very sneaky.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am sorry for your loss of Shep and the pain you are feeling.

Bloat is not an easy thing to catch, all dogs don't show the same symptoms. 

Here is a thread with information about bloat
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=199710&page=1#Post199710

Val


----------



## Crown2009 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone, you are all so kind, My shep did have a history of indigestion and I knew he had some grass to eat a few hours before he had the Jumbo bone so must admit I did think it would clear up, but then had to rush him to the vet and they give him an antibiotic and something to settle his tummy, and he was gone 2 hrs later he showed no signs of bloating as they were not sure what it was either due to not being bloated. Thanks for the link Val, I must educate myself on this horrible problem.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Bloat sucks, it's just devastating. I'm so sorry this happened to your boy, and the loss that you are feeling now.

RIP Shep.


----------



## Crown2009 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks Lisa

x


----------



## ddcha (Jul 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I have lost 2 to bloat and it is such a terrible feeling wondering if I could have done anything else. I am now so paranoid about it that I am constantly feeling of my dogs stomachs all the time.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span>







I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

